# Run for the Cactus



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I'm not sure anyone is going to read all of this but day 2 pictures were posted and they're even better!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on another exciting weekend!


Sorry to hear that Jake was a pill. Hopefully a change in headgear will help, or at least get his head up faster next time. Temper tantrums are never allowed!


But Stitch sure stepped up to the plate! You look so happy on her out on trail. That place was gorgeous and sounded to me you did exactly what that novice group needed.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh I read all of it :wink: Love the detailed account...so much adventure! Stitch is so photogenic with her white face and legs. Glad she’s turning into such a great horse out there.

I have to ask...how do Minnesota and cactus go together?!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@egrogan I swear Stitch poses! I had to ask too about the cactus, figuring it was some kind of joke but apparently there are Cactus somewhere in this park. I didn't see any while riding and the ride manager had never seen them either but I guess they exist?!?! This is only the 2nd time they've had this ride since they had to cancel for rain last year but apparently the first year they gave everyone little cactus in cups as the completion prizes.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@egrogan The horse in the last picture of day 1 (orange saddle bags) is morgan!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

How amazing and exciting! Did other people's troubles make you think you'd rather ride out just with you and your husband? I am always conflicted--it's fun to ride with a group, but it does compound the chances of something going wrong, and then, of course, you cannot abandon your buddy. I've done both, still not sure which I prefer. How about you?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@knightrider I definitely felt conflicted. This isn't the first time we've had some delays by a group member (certainly not as serious as this) since last ride we had a horse in our group that was starting to have metabolic issues and we had to slow down for them (actual same horse and rider with the issues this time). I think I would prefer to ride with my husband and my friend Emily (either of whom I would be happy to forfeit a ride for if something arose because I knew they would happily do the same for me) but at the same time I want to encourage other people to join the sport and I know if at my first few rides if I had to ride alone I may have not returned. I'm thinking we probably wont offer in the future to add others to our group but if someone asks we will include them. The lady with the mustang joined our group and had no problems and fit right in so sometimes it works out..... Hard to tell I guess!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @*egrogan* The horse in the last picture of day 1 (orange saddle bags) is morgan!



Yay! Love to see them competing :grin: I wondered if the dark brown in blue a few pictures up was Morgan too.




> but at the same time I want to encourage other people to join the sport and I know if at my first few rides if I had to ride alone I may have not returned. I'm thinking we probably wont offer in the future to add others to our group but if someone asks we will include them. The lady with the mustang joined our group and had no problems and fit right in so sometimes it works out..... Hard to tell I guess!



That's really nice of you! There's a 15 mile CTR option at GMHA next weekend that, if I'm honest, I'd really like to do with Fizz. But all my potential babysitters have had their horses conditioned all season and are going much longer distances. And I hate the thought of slowing anyone else down. But have to admit that for my first ride I need the confidence boost of having a buddy with us in case things go wrong. So, it's looking like I will probably need to wait until next spring to start fresh. No big deal- we have PLENTY of conditioning work to do on our own before then!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

The blue horse is a registered Tennessee Walker! We're a big group of non Arabs! 

Aww that's too bad you don't have anyone to ride with. Do they have a Facebook group/event/page? You could try posting there to see if anyone would mind riding with a buddy, I've seen a lot of that done here (and I've offered to ride with people who've asked)! I know in our region the 10-15 mile rides put everyone in groups with a designated leader who is experienced too so maybe they have something like that? Obviously more time to condition is always good but those shorter rides are such a good confidence boost and good conditioning at the same time!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WOOT! @QueenofFrance you are quickly turning into an expert with the lovely Stitch! She is so attractive I just love looking at her pictures  The pink is so sharp on you both too. What is that holder you have on your leg? Is it for a phone? 

Your kindness to others is a real blessing. Having others around does interfere sometimes, but it seems to all work out. Karma you know inkunicorn: 

The Morgan's rider may not be quite ready for the longer rides :frown_color: 

Hope you have a wonderful time at this next ride! Loved the scenery. BTW I read every word :wink: 
@egrogan If I was closer to you I would ride with you! I like the shorter distance or I should say my knee likes it...

Maybe contact the ride manager and see if anyone else is entered.


----------

